# Vuse Creamy Tobacco



## JasunX (Wednesday at 20:38)

Hi all!

I started vaping again by accident when I saw some Vuse disposables in a convenience store. 

I bought the Creamy Tobacco flavour and it’s completely thrown me off cigarettes. I haven’t smoked a ciggie in a month and the salt nic is excellent nicotine delivery. 

I’m trying to figure out what this flavour is made off because buying disposables is a little taxing on the wallet. 

Anyone have any ideas perhaps?

Thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (Wednesday at 21:25)

Welcome to the forum @JasunX 
congrats on kicking the cigarettes !

I hear you on the price of disposables. Wish I could help with the Creamy Tobacco but I’m not a DIYer
what I can tell you is that there are some great local commercial tobacco juices from various vendors and if you try some of those you might find something you like a lot


----------



## Adephi (Wednesday at 22:33)

JasunX said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I started vaping again by accident when I saw some Vuse disposables in a convenience store.
> 
> ...


You get the creamy tobacco in the pods as well. Much cheaper than the disposables. And less wastage.

I tried the creamy tobacco once but it didn't really intrigue me. It's definitely an RY4 (tobacco, vanilla, caramel) of some sort with something added for the creaminess like a light custard. But to give the exact ingredients I won't be able to help you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JasunX (Wednesday at 23:15)

Adephi said:


> You get the creamy tobacco in the pods as well. Much cheaper than the disposables. And less wastage.
> 
> I tried the creamy tobacco once but it didn't really intrigue me. It's definitely an RY4 (tobacco, vanilla, caramel) of some sort with something added for the creaminess like a light custard. But to give the exact ingredients I won't be able to help you.


Hi Adephi, thanks for the reply!

So I've tried out the Vuse ePod 2 as well, with the creamy tobacco. It would have been ideal for me, because the pod at 1.9ml and 1% is about equivalent to a pack a day of ciggies, and a pod lasts me about 1.5 days or more. Unfortunately though, the flavour from the ePod compared to the disposable is vastly different. The disposable is just...wow. Whereas the ePod version, although produces great vapour, and definitely good nicotine delivery (since it also uses nic salts) - it's got hardly noticeable taste. The taste is definitely the same, but the ePod just doesn't vaporize the liquid well enough maybe, or maybe the disposable version uses cotton instead of mesh it tastes so much better...I duno.

I've been checking out some recipes on blckvapor and I think you're spot on with the RY4. I'm going to experiment with some caramel/vanilla concentrates and maybe I'll find something similar.

Thanks again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JasunX (Wednesday at 23:19)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @JasunX
> congrats on kicking the cigarettes !
> 
> I hear you on the price of disposables. Wish I could help with the Creamy Tobacco but I’m not a DIYer
> what I can tell you is that there are some great local commercial tobacco juices from various vendors and if you try some of those you might find something you like a lot


Thanks much Silver 

I started vaping about 12 years ago, when vaping first hit the shores of South Africa. A bit of a waste of money as well as a ghastly experience since the vapes released back then were rather unreliable. Leaking, spitback....all that was commonplace. When Twisp launched a couple years after that I had long jumped off the vape-train because I had no hope in the technology.

But obviously things have gotten so much better, and the disposables (even from other brands that I've tried) really put things into perspective and creates a nice reliable alternative to nicotine delivery that actually proves there is an easier way to quitting ciggies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (Yesterday at 06:47)

Hey @JasunX

I don’t know how the price compares but my wife vapes this and loves the flavour (cream tobacco like you liking) and goes through maybe alone a week I would guess?









**NEW FLAVOURS**Vapengin 5500 Disposable 5%


The new disposable king, the big puff count machine, the all new Vapengin 5500 Puff Disposable! With its cyberpunk translucent design, this is sure to grab your friends attention. Its not not just a pretty face it offers absolutely insane flavour too! Features: Nicotine – 50MG Liquid capacity –...




www.sirvape.co.za





And


----------

